# Djent dimarzio please.



## chips400 (Dec 3, 2009)

What would be the best dimarzio for djent, in the bridge.




THANKS


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2009)

X2N-7 

/thread

EDIT: Oops... also Blaze Custom... Now /thread


----------



## mat091285 (Dec 3, 2009)

Evo 7 ... is nice! ... kind of dark in Mahogany ... i feel which i have in my K7 now ..


----------



## I_infect (Dec 3, 2009)

mat091285 said:


> Evo 7 ... is nice!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2009)

^ How'd I forget that one?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 3, 2009)

Evolution 7, D-Activator, or Crunch Lab w/ bar facing the bridge.



Konfyouzd said:


> X2N-7
> 
> /thread
> 
> EDIT: Oops... also Blaze Custom... Now /thread



The Blaze Custom would probably be the worst one for djent, it's pretty murky sounding.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 3, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Evolution 7, D-Activator, or Crunch Lab w/ bar facing the bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> The Blaze Custom would probably be the worst one for djent, it's pretty murky sounding.


Sounds good in my RG7421 

GuitarPlayerOne also has one in an RG8427 that sounds damn nice and quite articulate.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 3, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> Sounds good in my RG7421



Well if you like it that's all that matters of course. In my experience, relative to most other DiMarzio 7s I don't think it's very good for that style. Your Crate may be more forgiving than the amps I played the Blaze Custom through.

Opinions aside, its definitely a fact that the Evo and D-Activator are tighter, clearer, and 'djentier' than the Blaze Custom. So that would probably be a better way to go.


----------



## jsousa (Dec 3, 2009)

i personally do not recommend the evo, just was shrill IMO. nick would be the best one to recommend to you, although my steve's special (6-string...) is fairly great for the djent.


----------



## Harry (Dec 3, 2009)

Meshuggah used to use the Blaze FWIW


----------



## The Echthros (Dec 3, 2009)

EVO7...and for people who say it's too shrill back the tone knob back a bit


----------



## Metalus (Dec 3, 2009)

Periphery's old guitarist Jake had an X2N-7 in the bridge of his S7420FM. I'd say thats pretty djent


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 3, 2009)

Harry said:


> Meshuggah used to use the Blaze FWIW



They also had to wax their pickups due to heavy feedback as well though.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 3, 2009)

definitely evo 7. and what´s this about it being shrill? it´s not more shrill than most hot pickups out there.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Dec 3, 2009)

I vote for the DA7, too. Extremely tight and clear, I love it for soem djent


----------



## HamBungler (Dec 3, 2009)

The X2N-7 is excellent for djent and everything in between from my experience


----------



## chips400 (Dec 3, 2009)

hows the d activator?


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 3, 2009)

HamBungler said:


> The X2N-7 is excellent for djent and everything in between from my experience



 It's a tight rhythm pup, but can get some really screeching leads when needed, and reacts to picking dynamics exceptionally well.


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Dec 4, 2009)

> hows the d activator?


----------



## mightywarlock (Dec 7, 2009)

I personallly like the D-Activator that came in my Xiphos much better than a traditional EMG-81. It adds something...more low end perhaps and is amazingly clear. However, I get a bit of noise with it, immediately, but still wonder about the wiring on my guitar (stock) from the factory in INDONESIA!

One of these days I will redo the wiring.

it's my 1st Dimarzio, and I am not pulling it out of the Xiphos.

So that says something.


----------



## TMM (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd say EVO-7 or Blaze Custom 7, something with decent mids, as that's key.

I happen to be selling a Blaze Custom 7, if it interests you.


----------

